# You think you can fish Inshore?



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Glad this is a CPR tournament, All non-CPR tournaments should be banned.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

AMEN!! CPR should be MANDATORY. Hanging fish for pics only is for egos that need stroking.A BAN all non CPR tournaments would be a boost for the average fisherman (woman)! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Totally agree, CPR. 
Our format seems to be working for the last 12 years we average 30 boats a tourney. It must be that either everyone gets a killer captain's bucket, free food and bevergaes at the Capt's meeting and weigh in or that everyone walks away with a raffle prize.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm going to regain the Fly division this year. I'm still upset that I didn't cast a fly rod at all last year and allowed the winner to be a measly 23" red? or something along those lines. lol Be ready for the winner to be another 32" red once again!

The reason why I didn't cast a fly last year is because my normal tournament partner had to back out last minute, so I fished with a buddy who didn't know how to pole.


----------



## Flats_running1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Excuses are for cry babies man up and if your a good fisherman you should have no problem with an un experienced poler.....


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

I think we can top last years snook and trout.  In.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

How much is it$.Never been part of a tournament,think my son and I would enjoy it.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

$40.00 per Angler


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> $40.00 per Angler


Thank you,that's cheap.Gonna look into it to join.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

> I'm going to regain the Fly division this year. I'm still upset that I didn't cast a fly rod at all last year and allowed the winner to be a measly 23" red? or something along those lines. lol Be ready for the winner to be another 32" red once again!
> 
> The reason why I didn't cast a fly last year is because my normal tournament partner had to back out last minute, so I fished with a buddy who didn't know how to pole.


If that happens again give me a call.
I don't mind being up on the platform.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

*We are a go for the Captain's Meeting/Party at Tradewinds tomorrow night without hesitation*. Gonna be a good time!! 

As of right now, we are a go for Saturday fishing for the event. If, by tomorrow night, there is further information that would lead to a postponement, we will, as a group, discuss the new date and arrive at a consensus. There will be no second captain's meeting.

As a matter of business related to attending tomorrow night. We only have 40 parking passes for those parking in the Bayside garage. So it will be first come first serve on the parking passes.


----------

